# Grafikkarte für DTP gesucht?



## julchen (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich brauche eine neue Grafikkarte auf PCI-Express Basis, weil meine alte defekt ist. Ich benötige diese für Anwendungen im DTP wie Indesign und Photoshop auf Windows 64 Bit Betriebssystem basierend. Rechner ist schon etwas älter mit AMD Phenom X4 9500 (4x 2.2GHz / 4MB / 3.6GHz FSB), 6 GB DDR2  SD-Ram. Früher hatte ich die NVidia Geforce 8600 GT drin mit 512 MB.

Wer kann mir ne Empfehlung geben, was ich da nehmen soll mit nem Speicher größer als die 512 MB. Preis so um die 100 Euro.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## chmee (2. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich sind die Ansprüche der genannten Programme an eine Grafikkarte nicht sonderlich hoch. GPU-basierende Berechnungen in Photoshop sind die Ausnahme, für die Anzeige mit Hardwareunterstützung wird OpenGL eingesetzt, was auch jede Onboardgrafikkarte unterstützt. In Bezug auf kommende Versionen, und womöglich des Einsatzes von GPU-Berechnungen würde ich zB bei einer GT 440 1GB DDR5 einsteigen, die bei etwa 60Eur anfangen..

mfg chmee


----------



## julchen (2. November 2011)

Ja, auch für Photoshop brauche ich diese Grafikkarte hauptsächlich und für Indesign. Bei Indesign ist es mir z. .b mit der alten Karte immer passiert, dass ID beim Reduzieren abstürtzt. Also eignet doch besser eine Graka mit Quadro Prozessor, so wie ich gelesen hab oder?


----------



## chmee (2. November 2011)

> Indesign ..Graka mit Quadro Prozessor, so wie ich gelesen hab..


Wo hast Du das gelesen?

mfg chmee


----------



## julchen (2. November 2011)

Hier
http://www.computeruniverse.net/kaufberatung/176-30000057/grafikkarten.asp#Der-richtige-Chip


----------



## chmee (2. November 2011)

Das ist ne sehr vereinfachte Pauschalisierung. Ich will denen nicht vorwerfen, dass sie es so einfach schreiben - ABER wer eine Quadro oder FireGL braucht, der wird es wissen, weil er sehr genau weiß, wofür er das Geld ausgibt. Du, entschuldige, brauchst sie nicht - und auch nicht Photoshop und Indesign.

mfg chmee


----------

